# It's time.



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I know many people start Halloween earlier than I do but as soon as July 4th passes, it's time. 

I've already purchased this zombie. I'll modify it so it has a new body and I'm thinking of making it look like it's crawling in the graveyard. The face was pretty decent so that helps with time.

View attachment 282831


I also have this idea using pneumatic's which I haven't done before so we'll see if I can get that worked out. 

I bought one of those HUGE pumpkins at Michael's. I had a 50% off coupon and I just couldn't resist. Cashier said I was her first pumpkin sale so 

View attachment 282832


Sometimes I look through clearance summer stuff and then make it Halloween. 
Like these crow hanging frames ($10 - JoAnn's) 
View attachment 282833


Also these "birdcages" that were obviously meant to be lanterns. ($10- JoAnn's)
View attachment 282834


JoAnn's has a better coupon policy than Michael's letting you combine them for items. I hear Michael's is getting better but we'll see. I also joined their new rewards program or whatever. 

DYING to get that Lemax Creepy Doll Shop that's new and exclusive to Michel's. Will keep stalking the stores until they do that set up. 

That's it for now, haunters. It's time.


----------

